# 2 Apple Stores open in Switzerland - Geneva and Zurich



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2008)

Where is the news and the IFO crowd?

Two Apple stores opened last week in Switzerland.

http://www.worldradio.ch/wrs/news/switzerland/apple-store-geneva-opens-its-doors.shtml?11555

Thursday, 25 September, 2008
Tech giant Apple has opened its first Swiss store in Geneva today

Apple opens its second Swiss store tomorrow in Zurich.

And where is fryke?


----------



## fryke (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm here. Those Apple stores just aren't that worth mentioning for someone working at an authorized Apple reseller.  After all, Apple's our biggest competitor in selling Apple stuff, I guess. Both stores are open by now, it seems. I might go to the "Zurich" one. (It's quite outside of Zurich.)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2008)

Get some pictures fryke.


----------



## fryke (Sep 30, 2008)

Someone was there and took photos, apparently.  -> http://www.macprime.ch/theater/events/C49/


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yes, good to get photos for this thread, I was already looking for them.
And omg  somebody has dyed their hair ...


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2008)

?? Who do you mean?


----------



## chevy (Oct 3, 2008)

I heard that Apple Resellers in the French part of Switzerland appreciate this opening that increases Apple visbility and may therefore help them selling more (in contrary to FNAC, Manor, Interdiscount and other distributors of select Apple products).


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we'll (the retailers) all _say_ something to that extent. But it's also clear that Apple stocks their own stores ASAP, whereas resellers can only _order_ stuff after it's been announced, which gives an _incredible_ advantage over resellers (for about two weeks at least).

Just imagine: While I'm explaining to a customer that the iPod touch is currently not in stock, because the new one hasn't been delivered yet, _another_ customer steps up and says: "I just bought mine at Apple's _own_ store." We've been trying to explain these things over the past few days. Over and over again. Sure: Once we _also_ have them in stock, everything's fine again, but it's simply terrible for new announcements.

The general awareness is good for Apple and thus good for us as well. That's correct. But there's also a lot of problems. Apple's history of being low-stock on some things will quite clearly not get better for us, now that Apple has a store near us. They won't prefer us to their own store, it's as simple as that. :/ We've already had the following happen, which I think is INCREDIBLY arrogant behaviour: Customer orders a CTO iMac through us. Apple doesn't deliver after 2 weeks. Customer calls Apple to check whether that's at all possible. Apple tells our customer to stop his order at our store and to order again through them, and guarantee them a fast delivery. That's, I think, something quite close to monopolistic behaviour.


----------

